# Drilling out Pedals



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm putting on some new pedals. The left pedal came out no problem, but the right pedal is siezed in the crank arm, and I rounded out both of my allen wrenches and the pedal as well. I guess I just learned the hard way to grease the threads. So I guess I'm going to have to drill out the pedal, but I have a couple of questions. First, since the axle is chromoly, what kind of bit do I need to get, Tungsten? Also, once I drill out the axle, how do I get the pedal out of there; won't the threads that are engaged still going to be siezed up? 

Any advice on what I can do would be appreciated. BTW, it's a Truvativ Holzfeller pedal and Holzfeller crank.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Probably too late for this,

But did you try and spray wd40 in there let and it soak for a few hours?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow that sucks.....this is what i did w/ a buddy's

go buy yourself an easy out (about 6 bucks or less) while at the hardware store ask for a drill bit to cut into crome molly.......drill strait down in the center with *oil in the allen area to keep the drill bit from overheating* next screw in the easy out and presto done...very easy.

if you want to drive to simi I will do it for you...I will PM you my number


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you tried removing the body of the pedal from the spindle so that you have more room to get a big ol' pair of vise grips on there?


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> I'm putting on some new pedals. The left pedal came out no problem, but the right pedal is siezed in the crank arm, and I rounded out both of my allen wrenches and the pedal as well. I guess I just learned the hard way to grease the threads. So I guess I'm going to have to drill out the pedal, but I have a couple of questions. First, since the axle is chromoly, what kind of bit do I need to get, Tungsten? Also, once I drill out the axle, how do I get the pedal out of there; won't the threads that are engaged still going to be siezed up?
> 
> Any advice on what I can do would be appreciated. BTW, it's a Truvativ Holzfeller pedal and Holzfeller crank.


 Before drilling, try a vice grip on the pedal axle. Hack saw off the pedal if you have to so you can get a good grip on the axle. Use a grinder and grind flats onto the axle to get a good grip. Or remove the crank and put the pedal axle in a vice.

If you have to drill (last resort) when you drill out the axle, the remaining screw threads should just fall out. You might have to chase the threads with a tap. Caution, if you don't drill straight, you'll booger the threads. Hence, last resort.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

some people should not be allowed to "use" tools. mainly because they can't manage use, they know only ABUSE.

jeezus you must be one piece of shyte mechanic to lump problem on top of problem like that. why did you stop short of the chainsaw and blowtorch? why didn't you call the fire house and get the Jaws of Life?


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> some people should not be allowed to "use" tools. mainly because they can't manage use, they know only ABUSE.
> 
> jeezus you must be one piece of shyte mechanic to lump problem on top of problem like that. why did you stop short of the chainsaw and blowtorch? why didn't you call the fire house and get the Jaws of Life?


 Your point being? 
Who's abusing tools?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very good hint for locked up bolts in the future...tighten them before you loosen them and use oil to sit in...oh yeah make sure your tools are not worn...replace them if they are


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

I know this may sound stupid...but...are you turning it in the correct direction??

Also...you mentioned that you stiped your allen wrenches...did you try using a box wrench or even a pedal wrech at you LBS???

My friend is a jack ass and broke one of my Park pedal wrenched by trying to take off his pedals...he was just turning it the wrong way.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Whoaohohohoh said:


> Probably too late for this,
> 
> But did you try and spray wd40 in there let and it soak for a few hours?


Nope, haven't tried that yet. It's probably too late, since the drive in the axle is stripped out a good bit, but it couldn't really hurt at this point. I'll give that a shot tonight.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

s1ngletrack said:


> Have you tried removing the body of the pedal from the spindle so that you have more room to get a big ol' pair of vise grips on there?


Can't do that. It's one of those kind of pedals where you have to use an allen wrench from the back side of the crank arm.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freeriderizzle said:


> I know this may sound stupid...but...are you turning it in the correct direction??
> 
> Also...you mentioned that you stiped your allen wrenches...did you try using a box wrench or even a pedal wrech at you LBS???.


No, I don't think that's a stupid question. Most of the people I ride with don't know that one pedal threads in one way and the other another way. I have an extra set of pedals, so I made SUPER sure that I was turning in the right direction.

Sorry if this sounds dumb, but what's a box wrench?


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> wow that sucks.....this is what i did w/ a buddy's
> 
> go buy yourself an easy out (about 6 bucks or less) while at the hardware store ask for a drill bit to cut into crome molly.......drill strait down in the center with *oil in the allen area to keep the drill bit from overheating* next screw in the easy out and presto done...very easy.
> 
> if you want to drive to simi I will do it for you...I will PM you my number


Hey SMT, I've never heard of an Easy Out, but I think I get the genneral idea. I've got one of my bolts frozen and stripped out on my brake rotor. Do you think one of those will work for that as well?


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> Your point being?
> Who's abusing tools?


rounding out allen keys?

wanting to DRILL OUT a pedal?

someone doesn't understand the mechanics of fasteners and the means to install and remove them.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> rounding out allen keys?
> 
> wanting to DRILL OUT a pedal?
> 
> someone doesn't understand the mechanics of fasteners and the means to install and remove them.


dam your arrogant, instead of abusing the poor guy, who by the way has done NOTHING to you, why dont you help him, otherwise **** off and leave him alone...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hbfrdh1 said:


> Can't do that. It's one of those kind of pedals where you have to use an allen wrench from the back side of the crank arm.


This is a trend I do not like. Pedals should have 15 mm wrench flats AND allen sockets. Crank Bros is doing the allen-only thing, too. Different models use a different size which is a PITA.



> Originally Posted by s1ngletrack
> Have you tried removing the body of the pedal from the spindle so that you have more room to get a big ol' pair of vise grips on there?


s1ngletrack means disassemble the pedal. Remove the dust cap on the outside and unbolt the body from the spindle. Then use the vise grips or a bench vice on the bare spindle to remove it. You are already willing to destroy it, so why not? Much easier than drilling.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> Hey SMT, I've never heard of an Easy Out, but I think I get the genneral idea. I've got one of my bolts frozen and stripped out on my brake rotor. Do you think one of those will work for that as well?


yeah...easy baby


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> dam your arrogant, instead of abusing the poor guy, who by the way has done NOTHING to you, why dont you help him, otherwise **** off and leave him alone...


 BJ...get a clue he is speaking true words


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> This is a trend I do not like. Pedals should have 15 mm wrench flats AND allen sockets. Crank Bros is doing the allen-only thing, too. Different models use a different size which is a PITA.
> 
> s1ngletrack means disassemble the pedal. Remove the dust cap on the outside and unbolt the body from the spindle. Then use the vise grips or a bench vice on the bare spindle to remove it. You are already willing to destroy it, so why not? Much easier than drilling.


man you don't know much about mechanics.....You drill a whole just big enough to use the easy out. You are not drilling the whole thing....man-oh-man


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man you don't know much about mechanics.....You drill a whole just big enough to use the easy out. You are not drilling the whole thing....man-oh-man


I know how to spell "hole."
Still easier to disassemble the pedal and clamp the spindle in a vice. EZ-outs are the tool of last resort.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I know how to spell "hole."
> Still easier to disassemble the pedal and clamp the spindle in a vice. EZ-outs are the tool of last resort.


edited in action......He is sending pics via Email....will look at different plans of attack


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

shiggy said:


> s1ngletrack means disassemble the pedal. Remove the dust cap on the outside and unbolt the body from the spindle. Then use the vise grips or a bench vice on the bare spindle to remove it. You are already willing to destroy it, so why not? Much easier than drilling.


Yeah, much easier than drilling, but you cannot disassemble Truvativ Holzfeller pedals while they are still on the crank.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> Yeah, much easier than drilling, but you cannot disassemble Truvativ Holzfeller pedals while they are still on the crank.


saw the pics...no problem...sent email back


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

SMT said:


> BJ...get a clue he is speaking true words


im sick of everyone being so dam rude to each other, mannors and being curdious to each other never hurt anyone...


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> rounding out allen keys?
> 
> wanting to DRILL OUT a pedal?
> 
> someone doesn't understand the mechanics of fasteners and the means to install and remove them.


 And your advice to help was..... oh yea, you didn't provide any. Of course In your process of becoming the master zen mechanic, you've never rounded an allen key.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Shiver Me Timbers had it right playahs!  I drilled out part of the pedal axle, tapped in the easy out (a.k.a. screw extractor), and "POP", out it comes in a whopping 30-45 seconds.

SMT, you da man  Let this be a lesson to you all; and to me for being a bonehead and not greasing the threads in the first place.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

hbfrdh1 said:


> Sorry if this sounds dumb, but what's a box wrench?


An open end wrench...just your typical 15mm wrench. Some people call it a box wrench.

I personally like the Open end wrench or pedal wrench better than allen wrenches.
They are usually longer giving more leverage and torque.

One good tip to prevent this next time is to not overtighten your pedals.
The reason for the reversed thread pattern on one pedal is so they dont untighten while pedaling. I usually hand tighten then give an extra 1/8 turn for security. That and a little anti-seize grease.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> Shiver Me Timbers had it right playahs!  I drilled out part of the pedal axle, tapped in the easy out (a.k.a. screw extractor), and "POP", out it comes in a whopping 30-45 seconds.
> 
> SMT, you da man  Let this be a lesson to you all; and to me for being a bonehead and not greasing the threads in the first place.


glad to hear it all went good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2004)

If you really want to get technical, torque your pedals on at 300inch lbs.(255inchlbs w/ park 15mm crowfoot)
If your veins in your kneck are borderline bursting, you know you have to modify your approach.....its a pity 90% of people have to learn the hard way to perform a relatively easy task.
No foot stomping intended


----------



## rogue (Apr 5, 2004)

My screw extractors... thankfully havent needed them yet for my bike... but ready if so.
Under 10USD...
The the threads are left handed so that when inserting it will be like loosening the damaged screw u have drilled a hole into...
Not sure about left handed siezed threads.... anyone ????(maybe use a regular tap or something else)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rogue said:


> My screw extractors... thankfully havent needed them yet for my bike... but ready if so.
> Under 10USD...
> The the threads are left handed so that when inserting it will be like loosening the damaged screw u have drilled a hole into...
> Not sure about left handed siezed threads.... anyone ????(maybe use a regular tap or something else)


good stuff..yep that is the ticket


----------

